

Show HN: Comfortable Mexican Sofa - CMS for your Rails 3 apps. - JonLim

URL: https://github.com/twg/comfortable-mexican-sofa<p>A CMS created by one of the developers in The Working Group, the company that I work for. Will be happy to pass along any questions or comments you guys may have, and hopefully have him answer some questions himself too!
======
freddealmeida
Hi JonLim, I've been playing with it today. Github is suggesting it on the top
page so I think I'm probably not the only one. I did look at TWG page but
could find nothing on the CMS.

Are you using it production? Is this something TWG is using internally as work
flow?

I notice that a number of tags are available but I'm still unsure of their
usage. The sample pages included were somewhat light so if you have better
samples that would be helpful.

~~~
JonLim
Hi freddealmeida,

Apologies on the late response, didn't realize we got a comment here.

Thanks for the questions! We're using CMS for many of our clients and our
product (PostageApp.com)

Are you looking for further clarifications on tags and sample code? I believe
Oleg (@GroceryBagHead), who created the CMS, is working on a full wiki, so you
might want to stay tuned for that. :)

------
JonLim
Clickable: <https://github.com/twg/comfortable-mexican-sofa>

